# Possible CM7 Roaming fix (USCC ONLY, Sorry)



## scarmon25

This was brought to my attention by another user but since he is unable to share it right now told me too.

This is for USCC only. I do not know the effects on Verizon or Cell South.

Apparently if you enable international roaming and set networks to affiliated only it will allow the phone to roam. You have to change this manually as needed and when you come back in a service area you need to switch it back. I do not have an area that is can test this in. So anyone that normally roams and hasn't been able to since on CM7. If you want to try this out and post your results. That's great.

Again this worked for him. I wouldn't call it a sure fix. Just something that was found and worth sharing I thought.


----------



## i4get75

Thanks for posting. Hard for me to do lol


----------



## scarmon25

"i4get75 said:


> Thanks for posting. Hard for me to do lol


Anytime. Thanks for sharing. I know if this works for others there will be a lot of people thankful for it.


----------



## JB2005

nice I'll give it try next time I roam


----------



## phince1

I did this on the last CM7 version to roam. Haven't tried it with this version yet. thx


----------



## scarmon25

"phince1 said:


> I did this on the last CM7 version to roam. Haven't tried it with this version yet. thx


Did it work on the other version?


----------



## phince1

Yes it did.


----------



## i4get75

I had mentioned this before. I think the settings are switched in the port for some reason. This works for MIUI also. Sends nobody wanted to listen before. Glad its helping now.


----------



## droidroidz

i can also confirm this worked for me on the prenightly so i would assume it should work for the stable as well


----------



## droidroidz

Ok well, this isnt working like it should. My phone keeps going in and out of signal. Losing connection and coming back on. 3G is not at all consistent and normal phone signal is off most of the time. For whatever reason when i go to select affiliated networks it defaults back to home only when i leave the setting and come back in.....This worked for me on prenightly in this exact same area. There is definitely some sort of issue in the current cm7 build. I will report more later as Ill be here for the next day and sure would be nice if i could get this to work.

Oh and I am with another mesmerize user on Stock GB and his is working with 0 issues 

EDIT 1:
Just got it working, for some reason it goes back to home only but this time after going thu settings about 10 times my signal and 3g came back with full strength. It is still stuck on home only tho...I will run a logcat later when I have some time and see if anything pops out.


----------



## sageDieu

Note that for MIUI roms you have to set it to automatic, or it won't work right. just good info for any people looking for miui help with roaming here.


----------



## stalls

By the way I traveled to upper MN today had no roaming issues. I am currently traveling to Topeka ks right now. I\'ll let ya know how roaming is as it goes. But I would think if I didn\'t have issues before I would now. my network settings r set at home only


----------



## GcDm2010

I can confirm this method works, did it all the time when going to St. Louis. But, you have to change it to something else, then change back to International Roaming and Affiliated Networks. Sometimes change it multiple times to get the method to find a good network.
Annoying, but it works.


----------



## stalls

Roaming still golden here in Topeka


----------



## 123sit

Testing this right now in NC on uscc, results in a hour or so

Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## i4get75

123sit said:


> Testing this right now in NC on uscc, results in a hour or so
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


Lol, been much longer than an hour.


----------



## 123sit

i4get75 said:


> Lol, been much longer than an hour.


I said or so lol, I didn't end up going as far as I thought so unfortunately didn't get a chance to get some good results. First of next week I'll be traveling about 3 times farther and will report back how it goes.

Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## KushMcDieselson

123sit said:


> Testing this right now in NC on uscc, results in a hour or so
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


Please report back, just traveled from east nc to west nc 2 weekends ago and as soon as I hit raleigh I had absolutely zero service. Although I took the same trip last weekend and odined back to stock and flashed the awesome sauce rom before I left, had the same problem, so maybe its a phone problem.


----------



## 123sit

Just drove from Greenville,NC to Wilmington, NC and didn't have any issues. No keyboard popup or loss of signal using Maps the whole way for navigation. My phone always defaults to Home network even if I change it to affiliated. International and national data roaming set to on. No other data roaming configuration or network config works except what I just mentioned. Going to Charlotte, NC next week and will have results on that excursion soon.

Sent from my CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## 123sit

In Durham, NC coming from Greenville, NC with working roaming. Roaming indicator came on approaching Raleigh and went to 1X service but 3G came back shortly after. Speed test yields half second latency with 512k/128k throughput.

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## 123sit

Been in Charlotte, NC since last night and no issues with roaming so far. The ride here was the main test and so far so good.

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## outbackpaul

This worked for me when roaming but had to fight with it. I kept turning data off and on and sometimes I would select Affiliated Networks and it would go back to Home only. I reboot daily and I always had trouble after a reboot.

Is this an issue with the phone or CM7.1 or what? Is this fine on the stock ROM? I bought the phone used and went right to CM7.1 so I don't know how the stock ROM handles this.


----------



## scarmon25

Its an issue with CM7.1. On stock roaming should work just fine. Also when data dies like that and it keeps switching back to home only instead of staying on affiliated networks. Shut down the phone and pull the battery for about five minutes and then plug it back up. Normally will clear it up for a little.bit.


----------



## stalls

I will be traveling to the lower portion of Missouri today an be there all week.. I'll let ya know how it goes


----------



## stalls

I was in an out on the Kc side for roaming an especially a ton of 1x hardly got 3g at all also my gf was in the same boat the whole time jus not quite as much 1x as me..

She is also on Phi's stock gingerbread but rooted


----------



## Wyman881

Hmm didn't work for me... :/


----------



## 123sit

Just a heads up, received a letter from USC about data roaming in unlicensed USC markets. So yeah ymmv

Sent from my Glitched CM7 Mesmerize


----------



## stalls

What really!?


----------



## stalls

Ok guys got a weird one for ya.. I am currently traveling to a part of Indiana near Chicago..

before arriving south of Chicago I lost all network service.. Then I began to have roaming triangle an switch on an off with service like every 4 seconds.. Never could get data while this was happening..

Now i'm south east of Chicago in Indiana an I still have a roaming triangle with 3g but can't make calls out.. I'm doin this all on my cell so obviously I have data.. Also my network says not roaming an us cell..

my network settings r the same always auto an all the data things checked.. Thought I was kinda weird my gf's phone is bone stock an had service the whole time.. An what's even more weird is this whole time we've been traveling is not a roaming area its us cell..

Any thoughts of some kinda help would be appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## stalls

Would some different apn settings work?


----------



## stalls

http://www.repeaterstore.com/support/buyer%20guide/networks/us-cellular-repeater.html

The only reason I put this is up is cuz us cell operates on a different frequency for different areas... Now I am not sure if this has much to do with it or not but I know that chicago is a at 1900mhz an in Iowa where I live an most places i travel are at 800mhz.. Its only jus a theory.


----------



## TnMezPhone

outbackpaul said:


> I reboot daily


There should be a sticker with this line on it with every Android phone. Along with a quick reference on how to pull the battery while you're driving. Trash.


----------



## ninjo99

stalls said:


> http://www.repeaterstore.com/support/buyer%20guide/networks/us-cellular-repeater.html
> 
> The only reason I put this is up is cuz us cell operates on a different frequency for different areas... Now I am not sure if this has much to do with it or not but I know that chicago is a at 1900mhz an in Iowa where I live an most places i travel are at 800mhz.. Its only jus a theory.


I think you might be on to something. I've noticed that there are a few towns around where I live where I always end up roaming (on all mtd builds) even though these are all uscc covered areas and those are all on the 1900 mhz bandwidth and all the others I'm not roaming in are on the 800 mhz bandwidth.


----------



## stalls

Yep same goes for me.. There might be something to it


----------



## ninjo99

Yeah I think it's a kernel based issue since it doesn't happen on bml roms. I wish I knew enough about coding to figure it out myself.


----------



## stalls

you could mention something in the glitch form on xda


----------



## Bigmike

Quick little update: I've previously experienced these roaming issues pretty much only when in Chicago, (either in and out data or the radio commits suicide and get absolutely no service until a retail store does a complete reprogram on my device). All on mtd builds, Odin wouldn't fix it. This past weekend was the only time i haven't experienced ANY issues whatsoever when visiting the area.

Only difference this time was the radio i used, EI20.

using the gb radio compatible cm7 build and glitch v13, i also had only the international data roaming box checked in the network settings... no problems. To me, the roaming bug is non existent anymore.

Yay!


----------



## stalls

So the ei20 radio is now compatible with cm7 now and no issues like mms an stuff? If so I'm way excited but always thought it didn't work properly


----------



## durango99

Bigmike said:


> Quick little update: I've previously experienced these roaming issues pretty much only when in Chicago, (either in and out data or the radio commits suicide and get absolutely no service until a retail store does a complete reprogram on my device). All on mtd builds, Odin wouldn't fix it. This past weekend was the only time i haven't experienced ANY issues whatsoever when visiting the area.
> 
> Only difference this time was the radio i used, EI20.
> 
> using the gb radio compatible cm7 build and glitch v13, i also had only the international data roaming box checked in the network settings... no problems. To me, the roaming bug is non existent anymore.
> 
> Yay!


Just to be clear, you are using ei20 radio on a USCC mesmerize phone?

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoundTight

durango99 said:


> Just to be clear, you are using ei20 radio on a USCC mesmerize phone?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing so tried it both sms and mms are working fine. Mesmerize AS7 ei20 radio.


----------



## stalls

WoundTight said:


> I was wondering the same thing so tried it both sms and mms are working fine. Mesmerize AS7 ei20 radio.


What other kinda results do u have for that new radio? Also where can u find the US Cell radio at?


----------



## stalls

Bump


----------



## i4get75

We have EI20 on the Mesmerize Facebook group. Working on nearly half of our phones.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## durango99

Bigmike said:


> We have EI20 on the Mesmerize Facebook group. Working on nearly half of our phones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Ok, so we've gotten several confirmation that there is an EI20 radio and that it might be a fix to CM7 and roaming issues.

So here are the 2 threads that actually contain details on downloading and installing the EI20 radio

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7022-odinupdated-1-5-2012-cwm-40-ei20-eh09-ee19-radios-odin-utility-drivers/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14275-odin-ei20-radio-for-mesmerize-showcase/

The latter is specific to the ei20 radio and instructions.

For me, I had to
get your phone into download mode
extract the zip to get the modem.bin
fire up odin.
point odin in the PHONE section to the modem.bin (!! not the usual situation of using the PDA section)
flash it. done
For me, I flashed the radio on my mesmerize phone which is working with the latest JT ICS build 5 rom. No issues to report.

The main problem is I won't be around in Chicago (which is typically where I have issues in the past) any time soon to see if using the ei20 radio will solve this issue.

hope this helps,


----------



## jochmaster

Can confirm that EI20 solved roaming issues on my mez in Michigan's U.P. Came up from Wisconsin on Friday and lost signal completely in RickS's MIUI 1.12.9 with EH09 modem. I ODIN'd back to stock to get service back and then found this thread while I was still up here. Flashed EI20 and restored MIUI: service with data is working! Now if someone can confirm it works in that mystical Chicagoland area...idk what it is, but that place is a pain in the arse for roaming service.


----------



## durango99

finally testing my mez using ei20 radio and using latest teamhacksung ics build 7.1 here in chicagoland tonight. unfortunately i'm only getting 1x connection - no 3g. the good news is it's working but not what i'd hope for speed.

i think i'll try a *228 before i hrad out of chicago and see if that helps.


----------



## durango99

hm. Worked a full day and then i went out to orland park area and lost everything. it just does the typical jumping between searching for service and connected.

bummer

Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


----------

